# Subtitle issues in CIH



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Sorry if there is already a thread on this topic.

I am getting a half decent collection of BD titles, however I have purposely not bought some titles because I was aware of the subtitles being placed in the black bars, which of course means they get chopped when we scale for CIH. 

So thanks to friend in WA (for sending me the link) I have bought a Phillips BDP3000 which has a 21:9 mode (for their new 21:9 TVs) which allows the STs to be shifted up or down. A very cool feature indeed. 

So there are apparently a few players that do this - OPPO being the first that comes to mind - and I thought it might be good to list players that have this very important feature for those of us into CIH.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That's interesting to know Mark..
What's the loading speed like compared to the Samsung?..and if it has a 21:9 AR, does that affect the normal 2.35 CIH image in any way?


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Prof. said:


> That's interesting to know Mark..
> What's the loading speed like compared to the Samsung?..and if it has a 21:9 AR, does that affect the normal 2.35 CIH image in any way?


The mode is called "CINEMA 21:9" and is for subtitle shift for the Phillips 21:9 TVs. I do hope BD adopts a 21:9 spec which would see 2560 x 1080 encodes instead of 1920 x 1080 LB encodes. Because BD is 16:9, there is no further alterations to the image.

Yes this player loads and resumes faster than the Samsung, if fact the guy that told me about it said it faster than his OPPO and they are fast. 

So whilst more and more films have the STs in the picture (yes it seems SONY actually listened), some older titles will look like this.









After shifting the sub titles in this player, the image looks like this


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Mark Techer; said:


> Yes this player loads and resumes faster than the Samsung, if fact the guy that told me about it said it faster than his OPPO and they are fast.


Wow!..That is really something! That almost clinches it for me as my next player.. 

How is the PQ and AQ and the up conversion quality compared to your Samsung?


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Prof. said:


> Wow!..That is really something! That almost clinches it for me as my next player..
> 
> How is the PQ and AQ and the up conversion quality compared to your Samsung?


It passes PLUGE, and it offered a choice of 8 BIT or DEEP Colour. It cost less than $200AUD, so is a no brainer for CIH. 

I am still tempted to get an OPPO as I want a player than does SACD and DVD-A over HDMI as well.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Mark Techer said:


> It passes PLUGE, and it offered a choice of 8 BIT or DEEP Colour. It cost less than $200AUD, so is a no brainer for CIH.


Wow!.. that is impressive..It's a no brainer for me as well..
I was considering the Oppo, but I don't need SACD and at less than half the price, I think the Phillips will suit me ideally!
When I finish making my AT screen, I think that will be my next purchase..:T


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Here is a quick snap of the set up menu.


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

As I have an anamorhic lens setup (Isco II) and an older AV processor I've ordered the new Oppo 93 myself. I had a demo last week and being able to move the subs upto the position you want was a very cool feature. It's almost more important than being able to have full HD sound via analogues as my AV9 does such a good job with 'core' DTS anyway.

I believe the Oppo does that 1/2 zoom trick which is a good workaround for those still saving for a lens: Zoom the projector for 2.35:1 and use the 1/2 zoom for 16:9 menus and trailers as a reduced resolution 'window' within the height of the 2.35:1 screen.

Given that there is some arguement that there is little if any difference between BluRay players at 1080/24p it's these extra features IMHO that the manufacturers need to focus on to help differentiate them from the crowd.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

That's actually a pretty neat feature. I'll have to keep that in mind if/when I upgrade to BD.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

There are a heap of good movies that up until now, I have not watched because I knew that they were Scope with STs in the black Bars. Now I can. This feature should be mandatory anyway there was a poll done where the majority (many not into CIH) still preferred the STs in the picture. Not sure about how other feel about them when too low as I find myself reading the STs and not watching the film. Now I can have the best of both worlds:flex:


----------

